

Isn't this article from The Sun plain wrong about our future? - pioul

<p><pre><code>  "You'll have smaller brains, more wrinkles and fewer teeth"</code></pre>
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/4575024/Youll-have-smaller-brains-more-wrinkles-and-fewer-teeth.html<p>This piece basically says that our needs being different than before because of modern medicine and new technologies (among others), our bodies will adapt to these very same needs.<p>I'm no expert in evolution, but from what I understand:<p>- In the past, we evolved thanks to natural selection<p>- We're still evolving (random mutations haven't stopped appearing), but no more natural selection<p>- Most mutations thus get passed along generations<p>So yes, we will keep evolving, but we won't "adapt" to this new lifestyle; our evolution is, has always been and always will be tied to "chance".<p>At least that's my (again, limited) understanding. What's yours?
======
mooism2
Yes, they're talking bollocks.

